# Mountain Lion High



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

12/30/16, ended my hunting season on a high note. He was hiding in the grass about 15 yards from my feeders at daylight. I'm still pumped.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great harvest... We have one working our area, as well.

He obviously wasn't hiding very well...


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Man that's awesome congrats, what part of texas did he come from?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

100% on my "to do list". Congrats.


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Man that's awesome congrats, what part of texas did he come from?


Terrell County, close to Dryden.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool deal. Our rancher killed one in Langtry a few weeks ago. I bet you are pumped.

So you got in your stand and did you see him when he moved or did you spot him waiting?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now that sir is 2Cool!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You found the cat!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Awesome!
I saw one a few weeks ago in my sendero but he didn't stay long.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on an awesome trophy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

That is way cool Congrats
i want a kitty


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Been told my whole life that they were awesome table far. You might want to try it before you throw the meat away. Congrats!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> You found the cat!


Lol C, that is funny.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a once in a lifetime trophy!


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

mikeytwv said:


> 12/30/16, ended my hunting season on a high note. He was hiding in the grass about 15 yards from my feeders at daylight. I'm still pumped.


Awesome!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations. I'd love to get one some day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool! Great trophy! Congrats!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Cool deal. Our rancher killed one in Langtry a few weeks ago. I bet you are pumped.
> 
> So you got in your stand and did you see him when he moved or did you spot him waiting?


I saw him in the grass under low light at dawn. At first, I thought it was a doe bedded by the feeder. Suddenly, the feeding doe all ran in different directions, snorting like crazy. I didn't know what was going on until I went back to see what the bedded doe had done. That animal had gotten up and walked to the feeder. Much to my surprise, I saw the tail as he turned and that was it, there wasn't time to think about it. An interesting note, if you notice the right front paw, it is missing. He had been trapped and chewed the paw off to get out of the trap. The rancher knew the trap and confirmed the paw had been found around Thanksgiving.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That orta get your deer numbers up.World champion trophy buddy. I'd of wizzed myself.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

That is outstanding, congrats!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very very cool bud and congratulations.

So he was laid low stalking the deer at the feeder?


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

you happen to get a weight on it? Congrats


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

nomaspigtails said:


> Very very cool bud and congratulations.
> 
> So he was laid low stalking the deer at the feeder?


It seemed like he was. We have fences around our feeders because of goats in the pastures. Two doe were inside the fence feeding and one was outside the fence. He was laying about 15 yards outside of the fence in the tall dead grass. The deer generally circle the feeder before jumping the fence. It looked like he was laying in the grass waiting for one to get close enough to ambush. With his paw in that condition, I don't think he was going to chase one down. An ambush was his best opportunity.


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

Deerhunter88 said:


> you happen to get a weight on it? Congrats


Thanks ! 105 pounds.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*da reel daddy*



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Cool deal. Our rancher killed one in Langtry a few weeks ago. I bet you are pumped.
> 
> So you got in your stand and did you see him when he moved or did you spot him waiting?


By chance do you hunt the Hargrove property! 
If so my camp is right over the hill from Jim Bobs house.


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

dabossgonzo said:


> By chance do you hunt the Hargrove property!
> If so my camp is right over the hill from Jim Bobs house.


I hunt the Ward Ranch off 349. It's near the Terrell Plant.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

dabossgonzo said:


> By chance do you hunt the Hargrove property!
> If so my camp is right over the hill from Jim Bobs house.


Yes sir. Sent you a pm.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*small world*



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Yes sir. Sent you a pm.


I replied to PM.. small world.. we are neighbors. 
That cat went 140 some odd lbs and is currently in Eagle Pass getting a full body mount according to Jim Bob, he is supposed to send me pics this week and I will post up.

PM me next time you are going out there and we will have steaks and cold beverages at my camp!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm never going to walk up to my feeder in the dark to give it an extra spin again. Thanks for scaring the hell out of me. LOL Great looking Lion.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Great trophy you have there, congrats!
I bet you are the only person that has a cat with only 3 paws.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

that's 2cool!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

dabossgonzo said:


> I replied to PM.. small world.. we are neighbors.
> That cat went 140 some odd lbs and is currently in Eagle Pass getting a full body mount according to Jim Bob, he is supposed to send me pics this week and I will post up.
> 
> PM me next time you are going out there and we will have steaks and cold beverages at my camp!


It was great talking with you and thanks for the invite & Looking forward to it.
FYI, West Texas can make me kind of thirsty. Lol


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

I killed one North of Sanderson in Terrell county back in 2005. Gutted he weighed 125#. Had him made into a rug and got his skull cleaned and bleached.

Congratulations!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. Only saw one in my hunting career.


----------

